# Anal furunculosis or perianal fistula??



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Anyone ever seen or heard of this? Most common in GSD compared to other breeds, but that's not to say that it's common overall.

Inflamation of the area around the anus. Won't sit, etc.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Perianal Fistulas do occur in the breed..not a fun disease. There is alot of information out there..usually treated with cyclosporine I believe. I almost mentioned this to you when your dog was having problems with his anal glands. It can sometimes start like that...the dog developes fistulas that drain, more frequent defecation, painful for the dog. There are alot of information groups out there online if you are looking for more information.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have one dog with this problem. 

"Typical" presentation of middle aged mail dog with sensitive digestive system, low tail set, and allergies. 

It is more than inflamation there are tracts leading from the rectum to the skin, most typically around the anus. These tracts become infected and ooze pus and blood and can get quite nasty.

We opted for surgery for this dog but there are other medical approaches and a lot has developed in recent years.

There is a yahoo support groupd PF-L for this condition.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thank you both! I believe my vet ruled this out, perhaps because there is no surface oozing. However, he has all the typical signs. So I'm wondering if there's a chance he has this and it's internal.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I just signed up with that user group. Sure appreciate that tidbit.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Ted, it could be just starting...really keep an eye on it if you feel he has symptoms starting. The tracts may be developing internally before they appear. Hopefully, it's nothing!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My vet is pretty adamant that this is not the diagnosis. He's treated dogs with this, but man, the general symptoms are right there... No open ulcers, however, but they gotta start somewhere as you say.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A 2nd opinion will be a good thing.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I agree. Interesting. I put him in a much bigger crate and have him outside more and the issue seems to be getting better... This might be fresh air on the derriere.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Continues to improve... I'm clueless.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Continues to improve... I'm clueless.


This is weird.

I think what I would do (besides being glad that it's improving) is drop off a fecal in a couple of weeks just to check for blood.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It has been demonstrated more than once that this dog has a strong and active immune response!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

This is true. My little 75 lb iron pup 

Good call on the blood check. I've also been giving vit C in small doses. Could be coincidence.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

What, specifically, were his symptoms that let you to believe he had PF?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Nancy,

When tail wagging or excited he'd reach around back as if something grabbed him. He'd whine. Also sniff the ground where he may have been sitting at the time. Sit in cool dirt with legs out front so his anus was right on the dirt. Walk up and press his rear on you, or sit on something like a shoe.

Clearly looking to relieve something. The symptoms most closely resembled PF. As far as I have researched, anyway. 

The irritation isn't constant, but seems triggered with tail wagging tugging, etc.


----------

